# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Viber, cross-platform instant messaging and voice over IP (VoIP) application, Viber Media S.à r.l., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Viber Media S.à r.l.

Viber on Wikipedia

On February 13, 2014, Rakuten announced they had acquired Viber for $900 million.

----------


## Airicist

Viber - Free calls from your iPhone on Viber

Uploaded on Sep 15, 2010




> Viber is an iPhone app that lets you make free phone calls to your friends. 
> 
> WHY VIBER?
> 100% FREE: Viber and all our features are completely free, with subscriptions or additional purchases needed. Get control back over your mobile phone costs and avoid "bill shock." Text and call other Viber users as much as you, no matter where they are or what device or network they use. All you need is a 3G or Wi-Fi Internet connection. Just makes sure all your friends get Viber too!
> SIMPLE TO USE: Viber just works. There is no need to create and remember another username, password, or registration. After a quick download, you can make free calls and send texts, pictures and locations with one touch.
> ACTS JUST LIKE YOUR PHONE: Viber uses your own mobile phone number and address book, instantly showing you which of your friends already has Viber. Other apps like Skype and Fring add work by making you "add contacts," wait to be approved, and maintain separate contact lists. With Viber, call, text and share with your friends using their own numbers, not usernames.
> BEST SOUND QUALITY: Viber's cutting edge technology ensures the sound quality you get is much better than GSM or a regular phone call.
> AD FREE: Viber doesn't accept advertising and promise mobile text and calls will always be ad free. We also value your privacy: read our privacy

----------

